# Decided to have a change today and made these



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi 
I decided a change today from Knitting and made these


----------



## smartiedriver (Sep 17, 2012)

Well done there lovely.

PS: its so good to see another `Brit` on this site.


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

Very cute and pretty! With what did you stuff them?


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi Thank you I have been on KP a while, its a lovely site to be on very friendly people and you do make friends Pleased to meet you


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi 
I buy the toy stuffing


----------



## Bleeshea (Jul 12, 2013)

Really nice patterns. Lovely work.


----------



## derfer (Feb 1, 2013)

I have a pin cushion like yours .My good friend I used to quilt with made one for me .Its very pretty and I use it a lot . Lot of work some thing to treasure.


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi Thank you glad they look ok I was a bit worried about them


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Looks to me from your picture, you enjoy miniatures also. So do I, but I had to stop because my house was too small to put anymore in. I made a Westville by Greenleaf, and built my own Bavarian two room house with the windows and doors painted on the outside. I knit now instead, but I sure miss the miniatures. I live in Green Bay, Wisconsin, USA.


----------



## clickerMLL (Aug 14, 2013)

Lovely! And how perfect to use for when you quilt! I have one I put wrist straps and Velcro on, and it is handy. (But to keep pins from sticking me, I added a disc of plastic I cut from a margarine container lid.) One can NEVER have too many pin cushions!


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

Susan Marie said:


> Looks to me from your picture, you enjoy miniatures also. So do I, but I had to stop because my house was too small to put anymore in. I made a Westville by Greenleaf, and built my own Bavarian two room house with the windows and doors painted on the outside. I knit now instead, but I sure miss the miniatures. I live in Green Bay, Wisconsin, USA.


Hi Yes I love miniatures as well that is one of my loves I have quite a few 1/24th scale cottages which I am making into a street , Where all the little dolls live .
Its great fun isnt it I have to wait now till it comes a bit warmer as they are all outside in my work shed .
I have also a 1.12th school and a 1/12th church which have to be things added to them , 
My other great love is genealogy you can put that away when you are tired of doing it .
Then I do knitting and sewing


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi 
I have never made a large quilt only a dolls house quilt which was only small dont know how to start a large one I supose it will be like I have done on the pin but in a larger scale ?


----------



## Oakley (Mar 22, 2011)

vera M said:


> Hi
> I decided a change today from Knitting and made these


Very nice pincushions. Are you anywhere near Hopton-on-sea? Many years ago we went to a holiday camp there called "Golden Sands".


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

Oakley said:


> Very nice pincushions. Are you anywhere near Hopton-on-sea? Many years ago we went to a holiday camp there called "Golden Sands".


hi yes i am in hopton village and the beach well what we have left now is near us we say its like the back garden the sea is taking it all


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

I WANT ONE VERA.......................please!!!

From your very best friend , ha ha , Sue XXXXXXXX


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

vera M said:


> Hi
> I decided a change today from Knitting and made these


Very nice.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

very pretty and useful!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Those are very pretty. Aren't pin cushions fun?


----------



## hazelbut (Sep 23, 2012)

I know the feeling! We hear so often about all the other lovely yarn shops around the world. Would not it be lovely to learn more about the yarns that the UK has to offer? We have plenty of privately owned sheep and goats and now alpaca farms here in the UK so where does all the wool go?.


smartiedriver said:


> Well done there lovely.
> 
> PS: its so good to see another `Brit` on this site.


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

So cute.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## caat (Mar 6, 2012)

So very cute. You are a woman of many talents!


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

caat said:


> So very cute. You are a woman of many talents!


Thank you I try my hand at a few things 
vera


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

Very nice. xx


----------



## byrdgirl (Feb 6, 2013)

Beautifully useful. :thumbup:


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

we all need a break and do some thing else, love what you did.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

very cute


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

To pretty to use as pin cushions.


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

lexiemae said:


> I WANT ONE VERA.......................please!!!
> 
> From your very best friend , ha ha , Sue XXXXXXXX


you will have o wait till postman comes ha ha xx


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

would make cute pincushions!!!!


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

quiltdaze37 said:


> would make cute pincushions!!!!


Hi I made as pin cushions


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Very nice! I have some of those same fabrics you used.


----------

